# I use the pelt I also make boot oil out of the fat...



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am wondering what else guys use the animals for? I use the bear fat for boot oil after I make Pork rinds (pig skins) but with bear meat & fat out of it. Ya know what I mean? I eat the meat. I usually make a chili out of the heart and liver. The fur is useful in a zillion ways. What else can anything be used for?






These taste just like store bought pig skin rinds. I had never figured it out until today. Yum. The coffee can just to the right is being filled with the boot oil. I just keep spooning it off and I pour it into the can through a little metal filter. Pretty neet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool..Will the fat turn rancid ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet! Bear oil or Mink oil is great for waterproofing your boots. I used it on my Sorel's all the time...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bear lard makes the best pie crust you'll ever eat.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've had bear steaks but never pork rinds from it. Sounds good. Like azpredator says bear boot oil is really good. I use it on all my leather boots.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

T- bone44 and azpredator, I oiled up my boots and they look great. The oil obsorbed nicely and I spread it on with an old tooth brush. Youngdon, I don't know. It does firm up like mink oil and it turns a pastey white and firm. Hassell, The pie lard? Who knew. I love it.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Traditional muzzle loader shooters love bear grease for patch lube.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Weasel, I have never done the muzzle loaders. Shot one once. I will make mention to some of my muzzle loading buds. They will likely want some if for no other reason than to try it. I can do that. Thankx.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

I just finished my first bowl of bear stew. I need to stay it is excellent! I cubed the meat at one inch pieces. About 2lbs of bear meat. I added a diced jalaeno or it would be my normal stew. Otherwise brown the meat, onions and garlic. Add 8 oz of water and spices. cook on the wood-stove for two and a half hours add the carrots, potatoe, and barley with another 8 oz of water cook for one more hour. O.M.G. excellent! The meat is fall-apart tender. It is not oily at all.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Cool..Will the fat turn rancid ?


 No it shouldn't, keep in the lard form should be good, boiling it longer changes the chemical composition then it will go rancid, I'm sure thats how it goes.


----------

